# Perdido snorkeling reef



## Pulpo

Hello all,
We have a new snorkeling reef off of Perdido Key just before the entrance to Johnson's Beach,
Please take a minute to thank our county commissioners as they met a lot of resistance from some of the condo owners in the vicinity, mostly part time residents. It would be a shame if all they heard is negative comments and it might affect future reef deployments, These reefs are perfect for snorkeling and beach dives and provide us with much more recreational opportunities,
Please be heard:thumbsup:


----------



## ShortRound

Do you have coordinates or more detailed directions? I'm looking for some good beach dives in the area and we live going to Johnson's beach. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter

I'm glad that they are getting this over in Perdido. in the 80's divers could do a drift dive along the inter coastal under the bridge along that parking lot but i'm guessing that was stopped a long time ago because I haven't seen anyone do it in a while.


----------



## KevinsmithRN

*Great place*

definitely take the time to check these reefs - snorkeled it today and though the viz was poor I saw tons of fish! The neighboring condo owners pulled down the sign but the pylons are bout 100 yards due south of the public beach! Enjoy!


----------



## redlegs

30°17'38.84"N
87°25'35.51"W

In decimal
30° 17.647'N
87° 25.592'W

Is for the center tree on gulf side. Shows up quite clearly in GMaps


----------



## KevinsmithRN

Somebody removed the sign lol - I took this picture last year - hope this helps somebody!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum




----------



## johnsonbeachbum

KevinsmithRN said:


> definitely take the time to check these reefs - snorkeled it today and though the viz was poor I saw tons of fish! The neighboring condo owners pulled down the sign but the pylons are bout 100 yards due south of the public beach! Enjoy!


 I wonder if the condo owners forced the county to not show this snorkeling reef on their website? They show the PB reefs but not the PK reefs.
These condo owners are the same ones that have posted signs trying to keep the public off of public beach in front of their condos.
As well as "no parking" signs in front of their chainlink fence gates that have not been opened in a decade.


----------

